

Writebox – Syncs with Dropbox. Chrome, iOS, Web - wib
http://www.writeboxapps.com/
Similar to TextDrop, but free (as in beer) and without some of the handier NV-like features.
======
Kluny
Looks cool. I corrected some of your spelling and grammar errors. Many US
customers distrust sites that have poor English in their copy. Hope it helps.

ID and Password

We don't store your Dropbox and Google Drive passwords. (We cannot access this
information.)

We store your OAuth token for Dropbox and Google Drive in our server.

We store a cookie in your browser.

We store your e-mail address for Dropbox and Google Drive in our server. This
is for you to identify what account you use on Writebox.

File Contents

We don't store your file contents in our server, but save in your local cache.

We don't read your file contents, we just convert file encoding to show
characters correctly.

We store the filepath of the thing you last opened in Writebox in our server.
This is for syncing the last edit of the file across devices.

Logging

We collect analytics data through Google Analytics when you using Writebox.
This is for the purpose of service improvement.

We don't track individual users.

~~~
wib
Thanks but also sorry, because I should clarify—it's not my app, I just found
it last night while looking for just this for a new Chromebook. I'm a heavy
NValt user and there's sadly no Dropbox support on ARM as yet. Also saw that
no one had posted to HN yet so thought I'd share.

Dev is a Japanese fellow on Twitter @kazuhiroshibuya, I'm sure he'll
appreciate new users and any kudos. It's really well-designed and like others
who commented here, I'm very glad for the prominent privacy disclosures on the
homepage.

------
tonetheman
Probably not spelled right... but funny.

We don't store your file contents in our server, but save on your local for
cash.

Need to change cash to cache maybe?... or maybe not. Nice biz model. :)

~~~
christiangenco
Came here to say this. There'd be a lot more developers on the Dropbox API if
you could exchange saving file contents on someone's Dropbox account for
money...

------
prairiedock
Chromebooks out of the box lack any kind of straightforward text editor which
will edit local files and/or files on Google Drive. (Google Drive is much more
convenient to use on chromebooks than Dropbox.) Writebox looks as if it might
be a candidate to fill this void, for it loads and saves files on Google
Drive, even though 'distraction-free' tends to be code for 'featureless'.

Unfortunately, it's got a serious bug, fatal for my usage, which the developer
promised to fix over a month ago but which has not been fixed yet. If you edit
and save a web page (i.e. an .html file) on Google Drive, Chrome OS no longer
recognizes the file as a web page to be viewed in the browser, but only as a
text file, to be viewed as text or edited.

Eventually, this might be a good app. In the meantime, if you need a text
editor for a chromebook, put it in developer mode, install Ubuntu 'cli-extras'
with the Crouton script, and 'sudo apt-get install nano'. (Vim is also
automatically installed by Crouton.)

------
cannonjunior
This looks brilliant. I agree with Kluny's first comment; if someone has an
email for @kazuhiroshibuya, please tell him there is currently a spelling and
grammatical error on the landing page. Suggest the second sentence be changed
from: "Writebox helps you to concentrate to writing and seamlessly sync your
wiring text accross all your devices." To: "Writebox helps you concentrate on
writing and seamlessly syncs your text writings across all your devices."

------
MrDrone
Definitely a nice app in a crowded market though. What do you offer that say
something like Draftin.com doesn't?

------
motter
I really appreciate the prominently placed policies about credential and data
storage.

------
MatthewPhillips
This is awesome. I've been looking for a web-based simple text editor (an iA
Writer for the web) and this is the best one I've seen yet. Will definitely be
using it.

~~~
omervk
The fact that iA have decided not to release a version of iA Writer for the
web says something about this product.

------
PankajGhosh
This looks great. I appreciate your efforts to keep the editor minimal but
effective. Congrats!

I would like to request a feature to sync with Evernote.

------
727374
To save on Dropbox you have to give it access to your _entire_ dropbox? Maybe
that's a dropbox limitation, but no thanks.

~~~
ghostnappa
yeah, that is a dropbox limitation. O'reilly and other sites offer dropbox
integration, but they are actually given permission to the entirety of dropbox
although they just create a root folder and deposit files normally.

~~~
jpdevereaux
Ehh when integrating with the Dropbox API you're given a choice of "full
Dropbox" or "app folder", the latter option creates a folder in your Dropbox
which is all your app can access. For an app like this "full Dropbox" is
probably more useful (so that you can edit existing files), but in O'Reilly's
case it seems they should have chosen "app folder".

------
tehwalrus
I would love this if it had markdown hinting support (impossible to escape in
a hacker news comment...)

~~~
omaranto
Is 'markdown hinting' just 'markdown' or is it something new markdown related
that I might enjoy?

~~~
tehwalrus
I mean, since this is single window (so no side-by-side source and compiled)
that when you surround with asterisks, the asterisks are still visible, but
the whole word is italicised. it is often performed by markdown syntax
highlighters - if you're on OS X, try textmate 2 with the extension ".md" to
see what I mean (it makes a wonderful job of semi-previewing my octopress blog
entries.)

------
jontomato
Simplenote's reliability hasn't been so great lately. This looks like a nice
alternative.

------
netcraft
It says Chrome - does it not work properly in firefox?

~~~
wib
Haven't tested in Firefox. I assume the webapp works just fine, but there's a
dedicated Chrome extension.

